# South Wales members?



## -Adam-

Who are you?
Where are you?
What do you drive?

I will start 

-Adam

-Swansea

-Ford focus


----------



## CLCC

Chris

Cardiff

Ford Ka


----------



## youdsym3

ALEX

Pembrokeshire

E46 M3


----------



## wayne10244

Wayne 

Pontypool


Vauxhall vectra cdti Sri 204 bhp


----------



## tayls

steve
saundersfoot
astra coupe
:wave:


----------



## andyboyo

Andy
Pembroke
BWW 330 Ci M-Sport


----------



## -Adam-

There are quite a few people from south Wales which is good


----------



## gordonpuk

Gordon

Beddau (Nr Llantrisant)

Mazda 6


----------



## youdsym3

how bout a meet some time after xmas?


----------



## Tavli

Scott

Neyland-Pembrokeshire

BMW E39 535i M-Sport Auto


----------



## Tavli

youdsym3 said:


> how bout a meet some time after xmas?


Count me in


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Lee

Blackwood

Pug 206 GTi 180


----------



## littlejack

Steve
Blaenavon
Vauxhall Vectra Exculsive


----------



## dr-x

Anthony
Church Village
S-Max


----------



## gargreen7

Gareth

Bridgend

Suzuki Swift Sport


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

peter
swansea
supra TT
T5 transporter


----------



## CLCC

I think a meet would be good after Xmas, when its warm enough for us to actually clean our cars


----------



## -Adam-

Yeah would be a good idea! Pick up some detailing tips too haha!


----------



## MJT

Martyn Swansea Golf GT Sport


----------



## rob929

Rob

Rogerstone (Newport)

AM


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Matt
Prestige Reflections Towers, Caerdydd
BMW 330i


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Rob929 - does AM mean Aston? If so, which model!


----------



## d00bie

Mike

Cardiff

RS Focus


----------



## -Adam-

mattjonescardiff said:


> Rob929 - does AM mean Aston? If so, which model!


Matt is that a ferrari that you are detailing in your DP?

There are more people from south wales on here than I thought there was going to be 

Is there a detailing shop in the south wales area that I can get some stuff from?


----------



## mark328

Mark

Swansea

E36 328i Sport Coupe ( Up for sale after Xmas, prob Audi A3/A4 next, but toying with G60 Corrado  )


----------



## danboi2

Daniel

Ebbw Vale

Renault 5 turbo


----------



## gargreen7

-Adam- said:


> Matt is that a ferrari that you are detailing in your DP?
> 
> There are more people from south wales on here than I thought there was going to be
> 
> Is there a detailing shop in the south wales area that I can get some stuff from?


gloss max used to be based in Porthcawl, unsure if it is still going mind


----------



## J.T

James 

Tycoch in Swansea

Sea grey Fiesta TDCI

Didnt realise there was so many members from swansea, what areas of swansea are you in guys?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

was st thomas , now birchgrove:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Prud

Darren - Newbridge

Saab 93 Vector Sport :thumb:


----------



## fil1515

phill llansamlet swansea

honda accord sport black

ford ka sport black


----------



## Ti22

Some new members and some nice motors sliding in under the radar!

Welcome to all of you!

I have a small shop on my premesis.


James


----------



## mattjonescardiff

-Adam- said:


> Matt is that a ferrari that you are detailing in your DP?
> 
> Is there a detailing shop in the south wales area that I can get some stuff from?


No, it's a Kuro black Nissan GT-R. Awesome car!

James at Ti22 is the only Detailing shop in Wales these days.


----------



## CLCC

what kind of stuff do you stock James? I picked up a panel pot of Blue Velvet from you up in Cwmbran, it would be great to be able to buy a few little bits every now and again from someone in person rather than just online.


----------



## ecksmen

Richard
Cardiff 

BMW 120d Sport


----------



## SW:SBP

Neil from South Wales : specialist body preparation

Eunos Roadster 

Rocking Cardiff!


----------



## -Adam-

I'm from gorseinon in swansea, well near enough Llanelli haha!


----------



## Ti22

SW:SBP said:


> Neil from South Wales : specialist body preparation
> 
> Eunos Roadster
> 
> Rocking Cardiff!


Ello Neil! Good to see you on here!


----------



## D-Dub

David

Newport

Mk2 Golf G60 Edition One


----------



## gavin davies

gavin from the rhondda

mk1 golf with 2009 ford focus st engine, gearbox dash and interior (was going to sell but now using it as my daily ride) also have a v5 passat estate which i use for my valeting business and a mk1 escort mexico :wave:


----------



## Ti22

D-Dub said:


> David
> 
> Newport
> 
> Mk2 Golf G60 Edition One


Nice motor buddy, have you checked out newportedition.com ?



gavin davies said:


> gavin from the rhondda
> 
> mk1 golf with 2009 ford focus st engine, gearbox dash and interior (was going to sell but now using it as my daily ride) also have a v5 passat estate which i use for my valeting business and a mk1 escort mexico :wave:


Nice to see you on here Gav! Your Dodo order is ready for you to collect.

James


----------



## Bridges

Tim

Live near ammanford but mostly in Swansea

Modified Corolla T-Sport


----------



## gavin davies

hi james tried to call yesterday and today will try again tommorrow and prob be with you saturday to pick them up cheers will be up in the golf for you to see it had it resprayed last week


----------



## Matt RS

Matt

Blackwood

2007 Irmscher Astra Twintop


----------



## D-Dub

Ti22 said:


> Nice motor buddy, have you checked out newportedition.com ?


Yeah i've been in the NE club since the beginning! You detailed my mate Alex's MK4 Golf not too long ago


----------



## Ti22

D-Dub said:


> Yeah i've been in the NE club since the beginning! You detailed my mate Alex's MK4 Golf not too long ago


Ahh cool, always try and big up the edition when I can! Keep bumping into alex at Gwent VW, his golf is mental. Nice rare one you've bagged for yourself though!


----------



## D-Dub

Ti22 said:


> Ahh cool, always try and big up the edition when I can! Keep bumping into alex at Gwent VW, his golf is mental. Nice rare one you've bagged for yourself though!


Yeah it is a bit, he's selling it now as well.

Cheers, owned it for 3 years. Recently got in to detailing properly! Id love to pop down and get some tips if thats ok?

I've got a silverline polisher, sonus pads and menzerna polishes. I've got poorboys black hole glaze and I'm using poorboys natty blue wax at the moment but would like to get something better. What wax would you recommend? This is the car in question:


----------



## Damian1988

Damian

Rhondda, tonyrefail

Mk2 Rs focus


----------



## Ti22

D-Dub said:


>


That's lovely! don't get many ed1 G60's!

Pop in mate, happy to give some advice and you can try some waxes.. what I'd recommend depends on your budget.. would love to see the car too!

James


----------



## D-Dub

Nice one, cheers.

Will definately pop in after the new year. Your off chepstow road aren't you?


----------



## Ti22

D-Dub said:


> Nice one, cheers.
> 
> Will definately pop in after the new year. Your off chepstow road aren't you?


Yep, just by dominoes Pizza :thumb:


----------



## ChrisD

Chris D

Glais, Swansea

Ford Racing Puma.


----------



## -Adam-

ChrisD said:


> Chris D
> 
> Glais, Swansea
> 
> Ford Racing Puma.


Chris are you on ukfn?


----------



## dave t

Dave 

Aberdare 

Lexus IS200


----------



## Bridges

ChrisD said:


> Chris D
> 
> Glais, Swansea
> 
> Ford Racing Puma.


I lived in glais for 18 years on Y Gwernydd


----------



## littlejack

Big welcome too all the guys


----------



## tim 63

newport 
407 ex


----------



## rob929

Welcome Tim :wave:


----------



## davidlewis26

David

Bridgend

Vectra


----------



## bazz

barry aka bazz
cardiff
fiesta zetec


----------



## gargreen7

ChrisD said:


> Chris D
> 
> Glais, Swansea
> 
> Ford Racing Puma.


Hi chris !



davidlewis26 said:


> David
> 
> Bridgend
> 
> Vectra


im in bridgend too, i'll keep an eye out !


----------



## EsiFlow

Nice to see a good Welsh crowd here.

I'm from Cwmbran, i've got a black 330ci sport.

@Ti22, I was talking to Jon @ Wheel specialist about you mate, he gave me a business card. I was hoping to catch you at their open day but couldn't make it. I'd like to come down for some red mist and blue velvet pro if you have it?

Cheers, Darryl.


----------



## littlejack

EsiFlow said:


> Nice to see a good Welsh crowd here.
> 
> I'm from Cwmbran, i've got a black 330ci sport.
> 
> @Ti22, I was talking to Jon @ Wheel specialist about you mate, he gave me a business card. I was hoping to catch you at their open day but couldn't make it. I'd like to come down for some red mist and blue velvet pro if you have it?
> 
> Cheers, Darryl.


Welcome along mate im from Bleanavon i drive 323ci in light green
steve


----------



## Ti22

EsiFlow said:


> Nice to see a good Welsh crowd here.
> 
> I'm from Cwmbran, i've got a black 330ci sport.
> 
> @Ti22, I was talking to Jon @ Wheel specialist about you mate, he gave me a business card. I was hoping to catch you at their open day but couldn't make it. I'd like to come down for some red mist and blue velvet pro if you have it?
> 
> Cheers, Darryl.


Hi Buddy,

sorry you couldn't make the open day, it was a good one!

I've got red mist and BV Pro in stock buddy.

James.


----------



## Dubjunkie

Niki

Swansea

BMW X6
MK2 Golf Gti


----------



## BENJY

Ben

Swansea

Golf MK5 GTI


----------



## HOLES

John but go by "holes"

Swansea valleys

vectra b saloon


----------



## buckas

fair few in pembs :wave:

drew

pembs

focus


----------



## ChrisD

-Adam- said:


> Chris are you on ukfn?


Yes, user name Clvs2222. Havent been on there for a while, same with this forum.



Bridges said:


> I lived in glais for 18 years on Y Gwernydd


Did you really? I used to live on Station road, but now live on Birchgrove road. What years did you live there?



gargreen7 said:


> Hi chris !


Hello sexy boy!


----------



## Astonian

Aston

Llandeilo but in around Swansea a lot for the Super Swans and also Carmarthen

2004 MINI Cooper - Pepper white with black roof


----------



## Ross1308

Ross

Newport

White Corsa SRi

Ti22 Might pop down to see you soon, im 5 mins away i live in Malpas.


----------



## werntonb

-Adam- said:


> There are quite a few people from south Wales which is good


Yeah you are right. When I visited there, there some people there that so hospitable and kind.


----------



## Ti22

Ross1308 said:


> Ross
> 
> Newport
> 
> White Corsa SRi
> 
> Ti22 Might pop down to see you soon, im 5 mins away i live in Malpas.


Pop in for a cuppa buddy!

James


----------



## panerai

nick


cwmbran

black alpina d3 touring


----------



## EsiFlow

panerai said:


> nick
> 
> cwmbran
> 
> black alpina d3 touring


I'll keep an eye out for you! :thumb:


----------



## panerai

esiflow where are you in cwmbran?????????????????


----------



## Ti22

panerai said:


> nick
> 
> cwmbran
> 
> black alpina d3 touring


Welcome in Nick! Good to see you here.

James


----------



## gar1380

gareth

swansea

bmw 8 series 840ci


----------



## Dahmich

morning....dave from cwmbran...driving at the moment, a neglated paintwork saab 9-5 2.0t....need help..lol


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Shaemae newbies!


----------



## Osarkon

Aled

Cardigan

Honda Civic 2.2 Diesel


----------



## Ti22

gar1380 said:


> gareth
> 
> swansea
> 
> bmw 8 series 840ci


  :wave:


----------



## ah250

Dave, newbie to DW but well keen. Based in Chepstow
SEAT Altea XL & 320i convertible.


----------



## Pole Position

Jon

Ebbw vale

Seat Leon fr


----------



## sean20

sean

pontypridd

vauxhall corsa


----------



## gibzy

Shaun

Merthyr tydfil

Megane


----------



## Kei

Kyle

Newport

Green SAAB 900SE


----------



## nickygixer-k5

I thought I was already on this list but apparently not must have been another one

Nick

Newport

Evo 9 and my trusty Saab 93


----------



## Crispo

Chris

Nelson

BMW 330cd


----------



## Mr Moley

Joel

Caerphilly

VW Lupo


----------



## fnmrst

fran 
cardiff
audi a3 8p sport


----------



## littlejack

BIG welcome to all the new guys and girls


----------



## lemkey

Sam

Llantrisant

Jeep Cherokee


----------



## Lee Edgecombe

Lee

Tonyrefail

Seat Leon FR


----------



## Blackhawk1969

Craig 
Barry 
Lotus Elise


----------



## sean20

i think a detailing meet is needed in the south wales area


----------



## markwales

Mark

Leon Cupra 

Merthyr Tydfil


----------



## littlejack

sean20 said:


> i think a detailing meet is needed in the south wales area


We did have one last summer and tried to make it regular thing but we had trouble finding a suitable place to hold it:thumb:


----------



## SkodaBikeWagen

Steve

Magor

MKV Golf GTI
Fabia VRS


----------



## giarc

Hey Steve - I'm from Magor too, i'll keep an eye out!


----------



## gtimad73

danny

penarth 

pug 306
audi TT


----------



## skins

Hello all

mark

Abergavenny

Subaru STI

First post ever since joining in 06 lol...


----------



## mattjonescardiff

skins said:


> Hello all
> 
> mark
> 
> Abergavenny
> 
> Subaru STI
> 
> First post ever since joining in 06 lol...


We can look forward to post #2 in 2016 then!


----------



## steveM

-Adam- said:


> I'm from gorseinon in swansea, well near enough Llanelli haha!


Steve

2mins J47 (Penllergaer - spitting distance! )
Can't believe there are so many detailers in the area :doublesho

Still looking for equip. to get the POS Ka presentable (newb), reading everything I can in the meantime..


----------



## ianthomas425

Ian 

Cardiff

Candy White VW Polo


----------



## ajb2804

Jon 
Cwmbran

Peugeot Partner


----------



## Gaz_Vrs

Gareth

Cenarth (Nr Cardigan, Ceredigion)

Silver Fabia Vrs


----------



## symun

Simon.

Swansea (brynhyfryd)

Audi A4 1.9tdi Black


----------



## SharkyUK

Andy

Rogerstone (Newport)

RenaultSport Clio 182 Trophy on ITB's

:wave:


----------



## roscopervis

Andrew

Gorseinon

350z (and a Pug 306 nail)


----------



## Edstrung

roscopervis said:


> Andrew
> 
> Gorseinon
> 
> 350z (and a Pug 306 nail)


5 years, 900 posts, and now you decide to say hello to your fellow welshmen :thumb:

Fashionably late hmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol::thumb:

Hello all, welcome along :buffer:


----------



## Owen 182

Owen

Cardiff

Rather swirly and dented RB 182


----------



## Denzle

Denzle

Bridgend (Pencoed)

BMW E39 525D Aspen Silver


----------



## littlejack

Denzle said:


> Denzle
> 
> Bridgend (Pencoed)
> 
> BMW E39 525TDSE Aspen Silver


Welcome mate post up some pics im big bmw fan
Steve


----------



## shaziman

Arit 

Bridgend

Many Many BMW's! (M3 at the mo!)


----------



## shaziman

sean20 said:


> i think a detailing meet is needed in the south wales area


Bump!


----------



## littlejack

shaziman said:


> Bump!


There was one planned for some time in August i think

steve


----------



## Wozski

SWANSEA - Frightenly close to some of you!!!
A3 sport 2.0 tdi

looking for help!!!
pm me if your from swansea - could do with talking to someone who shares the same ocd as me lol


----------



## Iain Pitstop

Iain
Cardiff

X5 40d
2010 WRX Saloon
Dimma Cosworth 205


----------



## rosscoes1380

Ross

Newport 

A4 t sport
1980 mini with fuel injected crossflow head


----------



## Ti22

littlejack said:


> There was one planned for some time in August i think
> 
> steve


Yep.. there was one in Augustish and we had another mini one in december!

Will probably have a spring meet when the weather warms up!


----------



## ryang

Ryan

Newport

Renault Clio


----------



## josh11490

Josh

Ebbw Vale

Saxo VTR mk2

#1 post


----------



## Edstrung

willkommen


----------



## littlejack

josh11490 said:


> Josh
> 
> Ebbw Vale
> 
> Saxo VTR mk2
> 
> #1 post


Welcome mate


----------



## VanMan

Dan

BarryBados

MK1.5 Focus


----------



## Steelman

Rob

Bridgend 

Alfa Romeo GTV and 156... Both V6s....! 

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## pritchard182

Dan bridgend 

Megane sport f1


----------



## shaziman

Ti22 said:


> Yep.. there was one in Augustish and we had another mini one in december!
> 
> Will probably have a spring meet when the weather warms up!


Where was that advertised?


----------



## Huw

shaziman said:


> Where was that advertised?


In the meetup thread, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217631


----------



## FuryRS

Martin

Nr. Abergavenny

1992 Sapph Cosworth.


----------



## brutalbobby

Jeff.

Rhondda

Toyota yaris tsport
Nissan Murano
Nissan Skyline r33 GTR V-spec


----------



## hagler

mark

bridgend

bmw e36 msport compact- you will know it if you see it around


----------



## visler

john

gwuan cae gurwen

vectra b saloon


----------



## BENJY

Can't remember if I've posted in here yet

Ben

Swansea 

Brilliant Black Golf GTI Edition 30


----------



## Matt3g

Matt

Usk

86 Honda Civic GT
87 Honda Civic DX
99 Honda Civic Aerodeck Vti


----------



## Jehu Knight

Ian

Aberdare

A5 Cabriolet S-Line


----------



## mattjonescardiff

brutalbobby said:


> Jeff.
> 
> Rhondda
> 
> Toyota yaris tsport
> Nissan Murano
> Nissan Skyline r33 GTR V-spec


Any photos of the Skyline Jeff? Would love to see it.


----------



## Huw

He posted one in the South Wales section on Piston Heads, Show us your car thread.


----------



## brutalbobby

Matt here's a photo of my uk GTR33 V-SPEC,sorry it's dark








Here's a print out at 1.4 bar


----------



## Carr20VT

Wow 600+hp would love to see that go!


----------



## brutalbobby

It's very rapid! Could go higher than 1.4 bar but I've spent too much money on it to go over the top with the power as I've had it for 9 years.


----------



## turboDean

- Dean

- Nr Newport

- EVO 8 MR and a Pug 206


----------



## daiw12

Dai

Aberdare

Peugeot 207 

Am new to detailing my own car and would love to have tips etc


----------



## wayne10244

Wayne

Talywain Nr Pontypool 


204bhp Vectra c Sri facelift 1.9 cdti


----------



## daiw12

Dai

Aberdare

Peugeot 207 1.4 HDi Sport


----------



## SteveSorted

Steve 

Crosshands 

Ford Focus RS............ The Original Blue One!:thumb:


----------



## Pugland53

Rob

Neath

BMW 1M


----------



## Wozski

changed car now to a ( soon to be detailed ) audi a4 s line


----------



## Huw

SteveSorted said:


> Steve
> 
> Crosshands
> 
> Ford Focus RS............ The Original Blue One!:thumb:


Don't see many of those in Crosshands. I'll keep my eyes peeled on my regular visits over there.


----------



## Carr20VT

Pugland53 said:


> Rob
> 
> Neath
> 
> BMW 1M


Not many of these either :thumb:

Any pics mate? :argie:

EDIT: Just looked at the 3 pics on your profile. Wow love that! Colour is perfect


----------



## Ti22

turboDean said:


> - Dean
> 
> - Nr Newport
> 
> - EVO 8 MR and a Pug 206


:wave:


----------



## Huw

Carr20VT said:


> Not many of these either :thumb:
> 
> Any pics mate? :argie:
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at the 3 pics on your profile. Wow love that! Colour is perfect


It looks better in the metal. Saw it on the M4 last weekend.:argie:


----------



## Paul-Details

Paul

Porthcawl

Audi A3 2.0TDI


----------



## turboDean

Paul-Details said:


> Paul
> 
> Porthcawl
> 
> Audi A3 2.0TDI


Looks nice on the Bentley wheels mate... :thumb:


----------



## turboDean

Ti22 said:


> :wave:


Hi James Lol :thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT

Paul-Details said:


> Paul
> 
> Porthcawl
> 
> Audi A3 2.0TDI


Evo Paul?

Hi Mate :wave:


----------



## Paul-Details

I did have an EVO, a blue EVO 9 FQ340

Do you know me?


----------



## Carr20VT

Yes we spoke at Gotboost a while ago when you had the M3.
I'm on MLR.


----------



## Paul-Details

I remember now, how's things


----------



## daiw12

anybody fancy helping/teaching me a couple of basic skills in order to improve my car?


----------



## Huw

daiw12 said:


> anybody fancy helping/teaching me a couple of basic skills in order to improve my car?


It may help if you post up the area you live in and what are you are looking to learn.


----------



## daiw12

thought it said that under my name! lol! my bad

Im in aberdare and generally looking to learn the basics. ive just bought some poorboys nattys blue to use on the car


----------



## mnight

Mark

Blackwood

Mk4 astra black


----------



## daipower

Dai
from Ammanford and I drive a Citroen C Crosser in Black.

Anyone local to me?


----------



## joncardiff

Jon, , Cardiff
SL500


----------



## gavinhendy

Gavin williams 
Swansea/llanelli
VW lupo 

Hello , any members from Hendy or Pontardullais on here


----------



## m44lee

new south wales member 

from saint athan 

and i drive a e36 bmw 318is 

(will post up in the intro thread shortly with a few pics!)


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Dan

South Wales, Bridgend

I drive a white Astra H SRi, black corsa C SXi and my black Evo IX FQ-360


----------



## Loken

gavinhendy said:


> Gavin williams
> Swansea/llanelli
> VW lupo
> 
> Hello , any members from Hendy or Pontardullais on here


SNAP!

Simon,
Swansea,
VW Lupo


----------



## Carr20VT

Corsasxi_Dan said:


> Dan
> 
> South Wales, Bridgend
> 
> I drive a white Astra H SRi, black corsa C SXi and my black Evo IX FQ-360


Nice love the FQ-360. Not seen it around, I'm local. :wave:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Cheers bud, I'm not out init much as its my weekend car


----------



## Scud

Martin

Rhondda

New owner of a Range Rover Sport TDV6 HSE


----------



## Huw

Scud said:


> Martin
> 
> Rhondda
> 
> New owner of a Range Rover Sport TDV6 HSE


Blast from the past. How's things?


----------



## Scud

Im good thanks Huw, been itching to get some new stuff cos most of mine has gone past its date lol...... So wot other place would be better than DW i thought.

Mind you half the stuff ive never heard off lol


----------



## TANNERS

and you give some away to some tight fisted wooly back lol:thumb::thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

scud you tart hows it going , oh happy birthday for the other day


----------



## Scud

Lol im good peter, you ? Thx for the bday wishes mate not long now and ill av to stop washing the car alltogether..... Knees and back are suffering the older i get


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

yes fine here , well you have the old mans vehicle now lol, got my supra back on the road and the misses couldnt get out of it , spoilt just fall out of the van


----------



## Paul-Details

Scud said:


> Martin
> 
> Rhondda
> 
> New owner of a Range Rover Sport TDV6 HSE


Hi martin, paul here who bought your white scooby, how's things budd?

This was when i finished with it










And how you may remember it, lol


----------



## Scud

That looks the bolloxs paul and you went and sold it didnt you lol, what you driving these days ?

I really miss that scoob considering all thd cars ive had that one i had a soft spot for.


----------



## Paul-Details

Scud said:


> That looks the bolloxs paul and you went and sold it didnt you lol, what you driving these days ?
> 
> I really miss that scoob considering all thd cars ive had that one i had a soft spot for.


yeah, put a bit of work into that old scooby and still one of my fav cars to date. I just sold an e46 m3 to buy an Audi A3 tdi and a VW caddy van for my business.


----------



## Dmoe

Dominic 

Haverfordwest - Pembrokeshire

Seat Leon Cupra R


----------



## Huw

Paul-Details said:


> And how you may remember it, lol


Taken opposite the Tap?


----------



## Paul-Details

yes, it is indeed


----------



## keechy

Tom

Brynmawr

Drive a Cooper S


----------



## Black-Hawk

Jarvis, Swansea, brava 1.2sx:argie:, RS Clio197, Impreza.


----------



## Osarkon

Aled

Johnston

Honda civic


----------



## ChazBEmodified

Chaz

Swansea

Various vehicles

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cjmim4
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigginz92

Chris

Bridgend

207 THP & 210cc Gilera Runner


----------



## Eaglepete

:wave:

Pete

Pencoed ( Bridgend )

'03 Saab 9-3 Aero Convertible :argie:


----------



## warren

:wave:
warren...
carmarthenshire...
lamborgini aventador...
ok ok vauxhall vx220..


----------



## RCJ 850

Richard.

Bridgend.

Volvo 850 T5


----------



## PC-Whizz

:wave:

Colin.

Cardiff.

Jaguar XF.


----------



## wilkie1980

Gareth 

Nr. Pontypridd

2007 Freelander 2
2007 A3 S-Line Cabrio
Both now gone...

Family expanded so now have
Discovery 4 HSE
2015 A3 S-Line Cabrio (adventurous)


----------



## Wozski

Loken said:


> SNAP!
> 
> Simon,
> Swansea,
> VW Lupo


Near too!


----------



## Bethan39

Mike 

Cardiff

Vectra C Sri


----------



## TTS-Dave

Well 20 pages of South Wales members! 

Hi to all in Newport Area.


----------



## bmgolf

Hi newbie here 

Darren 

Ystrad Mynach 

BMW 325i mtec e46 metalic black


----------



## Jonathank

Jonathan

Bridgend

Skoda Superb Edition 100


----------



## kytey

Newbie here in rhondda 

Silver Nissan 350z gt


----------



## forest-sion

Hello all,

Sion,

Chepstow area,

Citroen DS3 (white)


----------



## aled1000

aled 
ammanford 

Black 59 plate clio 1.5 td


----------



## TTS-Dave

:wave:


----------



## welshtony

Tony
Cwmbran
MK6.5 Fiesta Zetec-S


----------



## josh11490

Josh
Ebbw vale

Saxo vtr


----------



## hum3

Stuart

Port Talbot/Swansea

Chrysler 300c 
Mk5 Golf 
2K caddy


----------



## valleysmale

carl. saab-93 convertible
nr llantrisant


----------



## Eaglepete

valleysmale said:


> carl. saab-93 convertible
> nr llantrisant


Ah ha .... 
Somebody else with good taste ... welcome  :wave:


----------



## Keelann9n

Newbie..

Keelan 

Port talbot

Vw polo 9n


----------



## Dave28uk

Dave

Swansea

Renault Megane


----------



## alex300

alex 

cardiff

chrysler 300c


----------



## Jaff

James

Swansea/Neath

Renault Megane coupe/ ford focus st


----------



## S3LDM

Lee

Bargoed

Subaru Impreza STI (Hawkeye)


----------



## TTS-Dave

:wave:his all.... Still seem to be lacking members from Newport  looks like a good few in Cardiff


----------



## Lexurf

Vince, 
Newbridge. :wave:

Toyota Hilux Surf....


----------



## Dan UAS

Dan 

Llanelli, Carmarthenshire 

Renault Sport Megane 225


----------



## WelshDub

TTS-Dave said:


> :wave:his all.... Still seem to be lacking members from Newport  looks like a good few in Cardiff


Lewis :wave:

Newport/Cwmbran

Ford Fiesta MK6.5


----------



## Ti22

S3LDM said:


> Lee
> 
> Bargoed
> 
> Subaru Impreza STI (Hawkeye)


:wave: good to see you on here buddy!


----------



## S3LDM

Ti22 said:


> :wave: good to see you on here buddy!


Cheers James, there is a whole word of knowledge on here, so much to learn

Glad to see your busy in the shop, may pop in one day if I am passing..!! See how this detailing should be done..!:thumb:


----------



## ger1275gt

Ger

Pontypool

Nissan Almera and Mini 1275GT


----------



## daddycool

Chris

Port Talbot

Alfa Romeo 156 2.4 JTDm & Mitsubishi Galant Elegance 2.5 V6 Estate


----------



## BM-Addict

Roland :wave:

Cardiff

Mercedes S500L - bought to use as a wedding car - I like BMW's!!!

BMW 540i Individual E39 - Avus Blue - renovation project


----------



## MattOsprey

Hi all,
Matthew living in Llanelli.
Driving very dirty DS4 and Rav4.


----------



## Davie

Hi everyone, 

"Davie" living in Ammanford

Ford mondeo, Megane coupe, and an mg midget


----------



## gazansteythomas

gareth 

Monmouth

black corsa b sport


----------



## Ajm3

Adrian

Bridgend
BMW E46 M3 and audi a3 1.8t


----------



## Grant.

Grant Hopkins

Newport

Currently mk6 Fiesta ZS (will be s2000 when sold)
Gsxr 600 k3


----------



## Welshquattro1

Matt

Abergavenny

Audi a4 1.8t(190)Quattro sport avant


----------



## wayne10244

Wayne 

Talywain 

Vauxhall insignia elite diesel


----------



## Ajm3

Welshquattro1 said:


> Matt
> 
> Abergavenny
> 
> Audi a4 1.8t(190)Quattro sport avant


Any pics mate? I'm thinking of getting a 1.8t avant, either sell the a3 1.8t or have it as a 3rd family car.


----------



## Welshquattro1

It's the b6 one and I'll post pics up as soon as I get some on my PC! :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1




----------



## vxrcymru

Dylan

LLandeilo

Nissan R35 GTR


----------



## Nick Shaw

Nick

Ystradgynlais, Swansea

Fabia VRS SE


----------



## Hazza197

Harry

Pontypridd / Treforest

ClioSport 197


----------



## Garfy

Garth - Cardiff


----------



## m4rt1n

Martin

Newport

BMW E39 530i M Sport


----------



## tamkingho200

Edmond

Cardiff

Civic type R FN2 in championship white


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

Gary Griff, Ferndale in Rhondda, currently got a 206gti 180 in black


----------



## clap

Tristan

2006 Carerra S.


----------



## rej150

Richard

A3 2.0Tdi

Crickhowell, Powys.

:wave:


----------



## mr polish

*welsh member*

Hi I'm Ant live in Swansea drive a BMW 335D Coupe!


----------



## rdoyle21

Ryan

A Rosso Red Golf MK2 1.3 & A Candy White Polo 6R

Newport


----------



## leewallbank

Lee

Beaufort 

M135i


----------



## BomBom77

Dale

Ynysybwl, Near Pontypridd.

BMW E46 2004 Saloon and Renault Scenic 2001


----------



## PAH

Philip 

Cardiff 

Navy blue Mini One


----------



## welshboy

Simon

Mini JCW roadster, soon to MK7 Golf R

Newport


----------



## TTS-Dave

Few of us from Newport / Cardiff these days...


----------



## DJZ-ST

Im from Cardiff 

Black Impreza STI


----------



## bazz

im from Cardiff avlon blue focus


----------



## catnash

*Where?*

Whitland, Just a ecoboost125 focus.


----------



## mjracing

Brecon
Iceburg clio 172 & black Honda Civic :wave:


----------



## samharries007

Haverfordwest

Polo GTi 1.8T 2006 :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

caerfilithy blue 172 cup


----------



## MicrowaveDave

Brecon 

Mini Cooper S F56


----------



## ShaunaFTW

Shauna, Swansea (sorry to the guy above) but I drive a real mini! :lol:


----------



## BMW640

Geoff, Rhoose Point - BMW640d M Sport clothed in Imola Red


----------



## deweythorne

Stewart

Pontypool

Corsa Sri Diesel


----------



## Tech-Ho

Aaron 

Pontypridd/Penarth

Volkswagen Polo 6n GTI


----------



## SeanyD

Sean

Pembroke Dock

E82 123d :driver:


----------



## WayneST250

Wayne

Kuga Titanium Xpack


----------



## -Adam-

Well, over four years since starting this thread I am back!

This time in a Megane III GT Line


----------



## maccafootball

James Llangwm, haverfordwest Audi A1 S Line


----------



## Brett_A3

Brett Cooke

Cwmbran

Audi A3 S-Line Black Edition


----------



## Dmoe

Dominic 

Haverfordwest Pembrokeshire 

BMW M135i


----------



## Maxicato

Ben
Cardiff
BMW Z4


----------



## JwilliamsM

Jason
Swansea
BMW E46 M3 Phoenix Yellow


----------



## daiw12

Dai 

Ystrad rhondda

2007 Peugeot 207 and a 2009 vw beetle

New to detailing and wanting some help to improve my skills & advice on where to pick products and kit up from locally. Usually polish and wax by hand.


----------



## c4 loeb

Road runner is a good place for some products


----------



## c4 loeb

Andrew 
Cardiff ex treorchy
C4 loeb


----------



## c4 loeb

c4 loeb said:


> Road runner is a good place for some products


 


daiw12 said:


> Dai
> 
> Ystrad rhondda
> 
> 2007 Peugeot 207 and a 2009 vw beetle
> 
> New to detailing and wanting some help to improve my skills & advice on where to pick products and kit up from locally. Usually polish and wax by hand.


----------



## rhysduk

Rhys
Nelson (Wales not Lancashire!!) ex Treorchy too!
Golf Mk7 GTI.


----------



## Car2clean

Col

Gowerton

Megane 3

About to learn the rotary


----------



## ShaunaFTW

Car2clean said:


> Col
> 
> Gowerton
> 
> Megane 3
> 
> About to learn the rotary


Not far from me in horrible Blaen y maes! Good luck


----------



## DeathCar

Lee

Tonypandy ( Rhondda )

Ford Focus MKII (black)


----------



## JamieG4454

Jamie

Llanelli

Lexus IS220d (very dark blue) and 1966 Beetle (light blue) mid resto


----------



## littlejack

Welcome along to all the new guys


----------



## nickiejay1991

Nickie-jay live in Aberdare and drive a fabia vrs


----------



## Poohbore

Steve

Caldicot

Italian racing red Jaguar XF s sportbrake. 270hp


----------



## Southwales

Dan

Pontypridd

Mk7 Golf GTI


----------



## pedromayn

Pedro

Port Talbot (Toilet)

Bianca white Peugeot 106.


----------



## Southwales

There are a good few Welshies on here, cool.


----------



## rhysduk

What colour is your Golf Dan? Look out for Black 14plate GTI MK7 

Nelson here - not far away!


----------



## Southwales

rhysduk said:


> What colour is your Golf Dan? Look out for Black 14plate GTI MK7
> 
> Nelson here - not far away!


Nigh on the same thing, 14 plate GTI7 in carbon steel grey. Don't get over Nelson much but I'm mainly found in and around the Ponty area.

Have a look though my posts and there's one about my first detail which has photos.


----------



## rhysduk

I'll keep an eye out for you dude!


----------



## Frankay

Frank

Mountain Ash

Audi S3 Sprint blue.


----------



## WelshConan

Lee

Ogmore Vale (Bridgend valleys)

Seat Bocanegra Dekota Red soon to be Leon FR Solid White


----------



## Hazza197

Harry
Pontypridd
R56 Mini John Cooper Works - Black 

:thumb:


----------



## carling51

Stuart 
Morriston 

Ford Mondeo ST tdci - silver 06 plate
Ford Focus - silver 08 plate


----------



## Frankay

Not really the correct section, but as the weather seems to be getting slightly better. Is anyone up for a small meet sometime?


----------



## carling51

Only just getting into it but yer I'm up for it


----------



## rhysduk

Aye why not, who brings the lube?

That's how these things work isn't it?


----------



## Bigal15482

Alan
Port Talbot
BMW 420d M Sport Estoril Blue


----------



## carling51

Hi Alan


----------



## Frankay

rhysduk said:


> Aye why not, who brings the lube?
> 
> That's how these things work isn't it?


Haha if that's what you think you are definitely not invited :lol:


----------



## hontoir

Mike
Bridgend
420 M Sport


----------



## SlyPi

Andy
Swansea
Astra H 1.9 CDTI 150


----------



## callumjones

Callum 
2006 audi RS4 avant 
From the Rhondda, south wales


----------



## daddycool

Just a small update here.

Still living in Port Talbot, Sandfields area,

But now driving a purple Mitsubishi Legnum VR4 & Renault Laguna (wife's car lol)

Starting to get back into things and start frequenting the site again.

Hello to all new members. :wave:


----------



## JwilliamsM

quick update from me too
Jason
2016 BMW M3 in signal green
Swansea


----------



## hontoir

JwilliamsM said:


> quick update from me too
> Jason
> 2016 BMW M3 in signal green
> Swansea


Any pics Jason? Will have to keep my eyes out, I'm always around Swansea


----------



## Justin2

Justin 

Bargoed 

A45 amg


----------



## S3LDM

Justin2 said:


> Justin
> 
> Bargoed
> 
> A45 amg


Welcome Justin

Fancy seeing you on here


----------



## olliewills

Ollie 
Caerphilly
8G Honda Civic

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dado5

Huw
Ystrad Mynach
White Alfa Giulietta (which needs washing twice a week)


----------



## rhysduk

Will look out for you Huw 

Nelson
MK7 GTi Golf (Black)


----------



## DCC2017

Hello there!

Im in Brynmawr, drive a 2017 Audi S3 in Navarra Blue!


----------



## Dubjunkie

Niki 
Swansea

White Audi q5
Silver Renault trafic


----------



## Andyped

Andy 

Penarth 

black bmw 320d m sport plus convertible


----------



## st1965

Will

From trelewis

Panther black ford mondeo ST estate


----------



## Mart987

still looking at a new car.


----------



## carling51

Mart911 said:


> Mart
> 
> Porthcawl
> Was a Mk1 escort 2.0 zetec soon to be 3dr Cosworth or 911.


Hello mart911


----------



## Mart987

carling51 said:


> Hello mart911


:wave:


----------



## OrangeManDan

Daniel

Carmarthenshire

Rover 100 & Mazda MX5


----------



## littlejack

Welcome to DW one and all


----------



## Arwel

Arwel from Cefneithin in Carmarthenshire. Currently no road car but a Clio dci is currently being finished. I do have a Fiesta ST rally car and am responsible for cleaning the other halfs Fiesta ST-2.


----------



## OrangeManDan

Arwel said:


> Arwel from Cefneithin in Carmarthenshire. Currently no road car but a Clio dci is currently being finished. I do have a Fiesta ST rally car and am responsible for cleaning the other halfs Fiesta ST-2.


Welcome. You are literally down the road from me. I'm in Penygroes


----------



## Arwel

OrangeManDan said:


> Welcome. You are literally down the road from me. I'm in Penygroes


I'll keep an eye out for a shiney Rover 100 or an mx5


----------



## Paulstar

Paul

Caerphilly

Bmw 116d


----------



## OrangeManDan

Arwel said:


> I'll keep an eye out for a shiney Rover 100 or an mx5


Just look out for a Rover 100 now. The MX5 has gone.


----------



## Sjohns

Simon 

Crosshands

Volvo S60 
Ford galaxy family's car 
Mgzr


----------



## carling51

Welcome all


----------



## WelshBMW

Returning member after a number of years without logging on:

Gavin

Rhondda

Jaguar F-Pace.


----------



## VIPER

Mark 

Pontyates

BMW 330i Sport & Mk.2 XR2
:wave:


----------



## Rhys_

Hi,

Been looking on hear a few years back, and now thought time i should come back and keep a look out.
Rhys living in penarth, Currently with a Mini JCW GP2.

thanks


----------



## Mart987

Mart, Porthcawl Black Cayman.


----------



## Chris1505

Chris

Llandarcy, Neath

Renault megane RS265 liquid yellow


----------



## SirTT

Nige

Llantrisant

A6 Avant BE


----------



## nathylad

Nathan

Barry

2002 Accord Sport


----------



## VIPER

Seems to be a fair few members near enough to me that I can feel a bit of a DW members' meet coming on? In the early Spring when the weather's better and by which time my garage build will be complete. I could accommodate about 14 ish cars on the drive. Let's pencil that in to be discussed and arranged a bit nearer the time?

Viper


----------



## Dazednconfused

Phil

Cardiff

Fiesta 1.0


----------



## shockwaves

Phil, Newport, skoda octavia Estate









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Tom

Cwmbran 

BMW 330D


----------



## olliewills

Ollie

Caerphilly

2010 Honda Civic EX


----------



## littlejack

VIPER said:


> Seems to be a fair few members near enough to me that I can feel a bit of a DW members' meet coming on? In the early Spring when the weather's better and by which time my garage build will be complete. I could accommodate about 14 ish cars on the drive. Let's pencil that in to be discussed and arranged a bit nearer the time?
> 
> Viper


Sounds like a plan.


----------

